# What's the best way to make a homemade version of jack link's beef jerky (My first time making jerky



## basvdelsen

I love Jack Link's beef jerky, regular flavor and jalapeño and but here in the Netherlands it's they don't have the jalapeño flavor, plus they only have little bags which I think are way too expensive.

So I wanted to try to make my own at home. I've got an oven that goes really low to 40 degrees C which is about 104 degrees F. I've seen lots of variations of methods and temperatures and drying times so I was hoping that someone could tell me what the best way is to make my Jack Link-like beef jerky. I don't want crispy jerky, just nice and chewy. And I was also wondering, how come all homemade jerky looks brownish while the commercial jerky looks red? And does the color affect the taste?

Anyone that can help me, much appreciated!


----------



## dougmays

Your probably going to want to use a cure so that you can cook the meat at lower temps without spoiling it. I use Morton's Tenderquick (other people on here use a variety of other cures) and follow the instructions on the package. I slice up Eye of Round roasts into 3/16" thin slices and mix up a marinade with 1 TBS of tenderquick per pound of meat.

That's great if you oven goes as low at 100 degrees F. What i would do is start at 100 and slowly increase the temps to about 150. This process can take between 7-10 hours depending on temp.

My usual method is to cold smoke the meat for 2 hours then i put in my dehydrator at 140-150 for 7-8 hours till you bend the meat and its cracks. If you want it a little more chewy dont go as long but you want to slowly, and at low temp remove the moisture from the meat.

i dont exactly why big box brand jerky is more reddish, my assumption would be dyes and colorings...but homemade is darker and much more delicious. Do a search for jerky recipes on here and there have been many posted with marinades, cures, and cooking methods

good luck


----------



## daveomak

basvdelsen said:


> I love Jack Link's beef jerky, regular flavor and jalapeño and but here in the Netherlands it's they don't have the jalapeño flavor, plus they only have little bags which I think are way too expensive.
> 
> So I wanted to try to make my own at home. I've got an oven that goes really low to 40 degrees C which is about 104 degrees F. I've seen lots of variations of methods and temperatures and drying times so I was hoping that someone could tell me what the best way is to make my Jack Link-like beef jerky.* I don't want crispy jerky, just nice and chewy.* And I was also wondering, how come all homemade jerky looks brownish while the commercial jerky looks red? And does the color affect the taste?
> 
> Anyone that can help me, much appreciated!




For tender, chewy, flexible jerky, a hygroscopic addition, such as honey, needs to be added....   That hold onto the moisture and keeps the meat flexible and moist..


----------

